# Michael Sudduth Question



## Magma2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Some time ago, Michael Sudduth was supposed to have published a book, The Reformed Objection to Natural Theology. Does anyone know if he ever got it published and, if so, where it might be purchased?

Thanks.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's the abstract

This looks like the book draft???...or a piece of it, anyway


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2007)

I believe it was sent to the publisher earlier this month (Ashgate). Check out this blog post about it.


----------



## Magma2 (Jan 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I believe it was sent to the publisher earlier this month (Ashgate). Check out this blog post about it.



I recall reading it was being sent to the publisher back in '04. Hopefully this time its for real. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Don (Jan 30, 2007)

On his yahoo group, Dr. Sudduth says that Ashgate has given an extension until March 2007 to finish the final draft and the book may or may not be published in 2007.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I believe it was sent to the publisher earlier this month (Ashgate). Check out this blog post about it.



The Blog post is from Jan of 2006.

CT


----------

